
Opinions: It’s time to give socialism a try - mbgaxyz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-time-to-give-socialism-a-try/2018/03/06/c603a1b6-2164-11e8-86f6-54bfff693d2b_story.html
======
nabla9
The way Americans use the word socialism is very confusing. It's just a single
word lacking details. Sometimes it's just pure ignorance.

>Capitalism is an ideology that is far more encompassing than it admits, and
one that turns every relationship into a calculable exchange. Bodies, time,
energy, creativity, love — all become commodities to be priced and sold.
Alienation reigns. There is no room for sustained contemplation and little
interest in public morality; everything collapses down to the level of the
atomized individual.

What she is describing is markets, not capitalism. Markets and socialism are
orthogonal concepts.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_socialism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_socialism)

The opposite of markets, price mechanism and incentives is turning everything
into politics. Every relationship becomes politics. Bodies, time, energy,
creativity, love — all become politics and power struggle. Political
connectedness reigns. There is no room for sustained contemplation and little
interest in public morality; everything collapses down to the level of special
interests.

------
nanis
Maybe it's time to learn from others' experience.

